# l16 used as connector for 1/2 emt. l17 used for 3/4. against code?



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pics?:001_huh: I don't know what I'm trying to picture.
If your asking, You probably already know the answer.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

What are you, an ex counter guy?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

L16's are very similar to the old set screw MC connectors and L17's are the same thing for bigger cable but they take a 3/4 locknut and knockout. They're used for either BX (similar to MC cable but not BX like you're thinking) or Loomex (romex) They actually call them that here. Threw me for a loop at first too.









Sometimes having knowledge from both sides of the border has its advantages. :whistling2:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

He is talking about AC connectors. Those part numbers are common talk in Canada

And the 1110 is a surface mount device box


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If your talking flex connectors then yes it's hack. Wait no it's much worse, almost handymanish.
Your not an electrician are you?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

randas said:


> He is talking about AC connectors. Those part numbers are common talk in Canada
> 
> And the 1110 is a surface mount device box


Yeah it is AC technically, but I've just gotten used to everybody and their dog calling it BX around here. I still slip and call it MC sometimes cause it's pretty similar. :laughing:

They say 4x4 I'm used to 4 square. They almost always say conduit instead of pipe. Smaller grounds are allowed. There are lots of little things like that I keep running into.


----------

